# Interesting Article: How Black Women Were Whitewashed In Art



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 19, 2019)

http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20190114-how-black-women-were-whitewashed-by-art


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 20, 2019)

I saw the Dutch painting that they reference in the article in person. It was a wharf scene of people going about their business, both black and white. I was completely shocked.  I can only imagine how much black excellence has been erased through history


----------

